# Discuss business on RoofingTalk?



## DallasReconstruction (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi everyone.
I am a brand new member on this forum and I was hoping to see a place where generating leads and such are discussed. I just started to get my company involved in web marketing and was hoping to find some feedback for this very particular and often precarious field. Is there a discussion group for this sort of topic? Or would anyone like to give me some feedback on website? http://www.mycrcteam.com


----------



## DallasReconstruction (Jul 12, 2011)

*Further Steps*

Oh yeah I've also posted links to Craigslist: http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/hss/2489601015.html
&
posted a flyer at flyerads: http://www.classifiedflyerads.com/ad/351977/

I feel like there is so much I need to know about generating leads online


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

First off, welcome to this Forum.

Secondly, I think you should check out this section of the forum for the type of business and marketing discussions you are seeking to get involved in.

http://www.roofingtalk.com/f4/

Ed


----------

